
Help supplement a database of RAW images - pettou
https://raw.pixls.us/
======
pettou
From the announcement: "...a site where contributors could upload sample raw
files from their cameras for everyone to use – particularly developers".

[http://www.darktable.org/2017/01/rawsamples-ch-
replacement/](http://www.darktable.org/2017/01/rawsamples-ch-replacement/)

